# ACS Employer Verification



## wildleo (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,
I have submitted ACS skill assessment on last week. I would like to know if ACS will do Verification on the current employer. Because my current employer didn't give the reference letter so I made a reference letter from current employer. But if they verify my employment and designation in the company it will be fine. But only the docuement not to be shared. can any one advise about the employement verification process of ACS?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

They generally don't do that openly if you are not in Oz.
Heard that they do through consultancy firms, so no issues. Relax!


----------



## wildleo (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. How about DIAC. Do they verify the employement, like sharing the reference letter to authenticate or just call the employer to confirm regarding the employment tenure. Please advise.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

wildleo said:


> Thanks for the reply. How about DIAC. Do they verify the employement, like sharing the reference letter to authenticate or just call the employer to confirm regarding the employment tenure. Please advise.


Usually, they will verify the information given in the letter (position, salary, joining date, etc) and they will call the person who have signed the letter. But, there was a case where the letter was sent to the employer for document/signature verification. Nothing to worry if your documents in order... Good luck!!!


----------



## wildleo (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Bharanis. Actually sisnce my current employer is not giving me the reference letter with detailed duties and responsibilities. So I made one myself using the company letter head. But if the DIAC only check with employer regarding my position and job dates, there is no issues. But it will be a problem if they sent the letter. What is the possibility of DIAC sending the reference letter copy to the employer. Also there is no direct phone number of the Signatory given in the letter. So how DIAC will be able to call the signed person.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

wildleo said:


> Thanks Bharanis. Actually sisnce my current employer is not giving me the reference letter with detailed duties and responsibilities. So I made one myself using the company letter head. But if the DIAC only check with employer regarding my position and job dates, there is no issues. But it will be a problem if they sent the letter. What is the possibility of DIAC sending the reference letter copy to the employer. Also there is no direct phone number of the Signatory given in the letter. So how DIAC will be able to call the signed person.


We cannot predict how DIAC will do the verification. But, will hope for the best....


----------



## wildleo (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Bharanis. 

It will be really thankful if few more of my forum friends can share their experiences or give comments for my query...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

they may just call...if they have doubt though


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Ho wildleo, 

I'm just wondering - who signed your reference letter, then? Did you ask a senior colleague to sign? Because in that case you should have provided his/her number for verification purposes. ACS only rarely performs job verifications, DIAC more frequently. 

If you signed the letter yourself: ACS does not accept self-declarations anymore, you should get a statutory declaration from a senior colleague. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

wildleo said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted ACS skill assessment on last week. I would like to know if ACS will do Verification on the current employer. Because my current employer didn't give the reference letter so I made a reference letter from current employer. But if they verify my employment and designation in the company it will be fine. But only the docuement not to be shared. can any one advise about the employement verification process of ACS?


Hi, 

Was your employment verified? Did you receive your PR?


----------

